# Carrot tops - ok for horses ... ?



## HBII (6 August 2007)

Bought some carrots from the farm shop with the green tops on, just wondering if they were edible for horses?







Thanks

Hb


----------



## Tinkerbee (6 August 2007)

I hope so....have been feeding them for years...


----------



## Scoopy (6 August 2007)

Same here, sky loves them


----------



## Solstar (6 August 2007)

hope so. my guinea pigs eat them too.


----------



## Theresa_F (6 August 2007)

Carrots with tops are one of Cairo's all time fav treats - he sucks them up like spaghetti and then munches the carrot.  He always get a big bunch as part of his Christmas pressies.


----------



## HBII (6 August 2007)

Thanks guys just wanted to check, someone is going to be rather lucky tonight 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hbxx


----------



## happihorse (6 August 2007)

I'm not sure.  Something in the back of my brain makes me think that they are not so good for horses.  Mmmmm... requires a little investigation I think!


----------



## RachelB (6 August 2007)

Me too... I was always told to cut them off!


----------



## kizzywiz (6 August 2007)

My dad grows his own carrots in his garden, my ponies get big bagfuls of "grandads carrots" complete with tops.  I have to phone him to let him know they enjoyed them &amp; said thankyou. Aahh!!


----------

